# pre-emptive fitting location.



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

I built a intake manifold for a customer who has requested that I add a port for W/M injection for future upgrade potential. Currently, the motor is NA. When I built the manifold, I added several accessory fittings on the underside of the intake. Would these be a suitable location for the manifold injector? also, what thread/fitting is typically used in these installations? I need to make a TP spacer for the customer anyway, would that be a better spot? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: pre-emptive fitting location. (ftwelder)*

If your customer is interested in a single nozzle in the manifold (versus a nozzle in each runner), it should be located at the inlet for best distribution. If you're making a spacer plate for the inlet, it would be a convenient spot for mounting.
Most nozzles are 1/8" male NPT.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

cool, thanks, that is what I have been looking for..


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Agreed. Right at the inlet is an ideal location, as a proper nozzle there will hit all the airflow. With a finely atomized mist, where the airflow goes, so goes the mist.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: pre-emptive fitting location. (ftwelder)*

cool, he wanted to run his stock TB while waiting for a turbo upgrade so I slipped the port in the side of the adapter, thanks for the help! 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...7.jpg


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice looking peice there!
One thing to be sure of is that the nozzle tip gets to be flush with the inside wall of the plate so that the spray pattern is not hindered. Sometimes a bit of counter-sinking is needed to make that happen.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: pre-emptive fitting location. (ftwelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftwelder* »_cool, he wanted to run his stock TB while waiting for a turbo upgrade so I slipped the port in the side of the adapter, thanks for the help! 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...7.jpg 

I got one almost identical to that one. I ended up having to turn it to find the best spray. I would run it hard a few pulls a day for a few days, then go home and pull the plugs. Look down on top of the cylinders and see which ones were now cleaner looking. I know some dirt track guys that will run meth through their small blocks to clean them out before a rebuild, it works. Snake the hose from the back of the engine bay so that the nozzle is facing towards the front of the car. It seems I get the best spray this way.


----------

